# Manchester NH PD



## dekk (May 15, 2002)

Has anyone sent their app in for Manchester NH? I have seen several posts that they are looking for certified cops but havent seen anyone talking about applying. Curious if its a b.s. post that they just throw in the paper to boost a recruitment base or if they actually hire anyone that applies. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

had an old partner of mine from LAPD move back home and got on with manchester. he loved the job, but his intentions were go go federal (DEA)
he has since left manchester for the DEA.

the city requires you to move within the city limits, so if you dont mind moving to manchester its a great job!


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

I just sent the app in, had guy from my department get on about a few years ago...says it's a great department but they are having trouble getting cops through the polygraph test. Something about the state doing the test instead of the department or city of manchester administering the test themselves. I guess the state polygraphers are very tough, even on people who are already cops. 
Also I thought you could live 20 miles outside the city? 
Hope to get a letter within the next couple of months.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Do you already have to be a certified PO working in NH, or can you just apply and if they take you, off you go? I'm alittle, fuzzy on what they are looking for.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

As far as I know, as long as you have gone through a full police academy, in state or out of state (like myself) they will put you through the hiring proccess and if all goes well, hire you. But the only thing is, if your coming from out of state you'll go to the academy just for the " law package " and probably do some ride alongs until you complete the NH law portion of the academy, as well as become certified to use Manchesters equipment.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Its a 100 hour law package, I have applied a few times as a lateral and have been rejected due to the fact i didnt have 1 yr with my current P.D Now that I do Im going to apply again, they sent me a notice that the open application period is Jan 7th to Feb 6th


----------

